# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  CloudFlare & MagicSpam inklusiv me 1 Euro në vit për 1GB Host.

## IsmailiWeb

Cloudflare & MagicSpam pasi qe porositni nje host paket tek IsmailiWeb i keni keto paketa inklusive ne cPanel.

Host per nje vit vetem 1 euro...

----------

